# Substrate?



## HUNTER (Dec 22, 2005)

I only have little over an inch eco-complete for a substrate, the tank is already planted, ran out of budget, will this work?, thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

1 inch of substrate probably isn't too good for some of your plants depending on what you have. If you can put the bigger rooted plants in higher mounds of substrate. If you have lots of stem plants, I think you'll be decent using about 1 inch since they take most nutrients out of the water column, and use the ground to root. 

-John N.


----------



## HUNTER (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds good, stem plants are all i have.


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Many plants with runners won't mind the inch of substrate but things like swords may. Why not cover with some cheap gravel to add depth. Your scape will also look better with more rather then less substrate.

Regards
Tommy.


----------

